# 2007 Orbea Onix... What should I upgrade?



## axjms (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey,

I have an 07 orbea onix TDF. I am trying to trim a little weight from my standard build. I have already addressed the wheels (and cassette) and the heavy stock fork. What next?

I want the biggest bang for my buck. I am thinking crankset next but want to know what you guys think. Also, it is really tough to find out the dimensions and specs of my parts. I think the cranks are 175mm with an english threaded BB. The fork was 1 1/8" with a 45 mm rake. And I think the seatpost is 31.6 mm in diameter. I am not sure what the stem dimensions are.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a 07 TDF and did wheels (Ksyrum Elite), cranks (shimano 6650 compact), Easton EC70 bar, FSA OS115 stem, Selle Italia SLR gel saddle and KEO Clasic peds, down to a respectable but not great 18.6. I love the smooth ride.

What fork and wheels did you get? Target weight?


----------



## axjms (Jun 5, 2009)

I got a killer deal on a barely used set of Ritchey WCS Carbon 38 mm tubulars that have an advertised weight of 1282 grams. (link)That took off a full pound. I decided to try and stick with the ritchey theme and got this fork which trimmed another 200 grams. Ritchey WCS Fork 

I am not sure what to do next. Cranks? Seatpost/stem/bar? I want real weight savings but don't want to waste money. Thanks for the reply...


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds like a great setup, It must be close to 17 pounds. Cranks like Sram Reds or really light FSA carbon is the last big (100+-) gram loss your going to get that still offers something considerable better than the stock set up. You could get another 100 to 150 with a lighter stem, bar, post and Zero Gravity brakes but unless you have money to burn and this is a weight loss project, I'm not sure that's money well spent JMO.


----------



## estebanjs (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

